# A gang of tollers



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Havoc, Ember, Tilly, Chaos




Tilly being referee :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics gorgeous dogs


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely pictures of beautiful tollers x


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are lovley pics


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, look like they are enjoying themselves with the tuggy toy. I saw one of these last week but rarely ever see any and the owner was amazed that I knew it was a Toller. It came running up friendly as anything


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs. Loving the names Havoc & Chaos - do they live up to their names?


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs, and brilliant pics


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Gorgeous dogs. Loving the names Havoc & Chaos - do they live up to their names?


Chaos is very well behaved and competes in obedience (class A and B). Havoc, who is 19 mths old, does live up to his name :lol: . He is being a typical teenage toller


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> Beautiful dogs, look like they are enjoying themselves with the tuggy toy. I saw one of these last week but rarely ever see any and the owner was amazed that I knew it was a Toller. It came running up friendly as anything


They are getting more popular now, especially for agility. and they can beat the collies


----------

